# Addiction, ZiwiPeak, Nature's Logic, NRG Deydrated



## •Tara• (May 29, 2009)

I have read through many pages of the Nature's Variety Raw thread, but am still hesitant to go raw. I have listed a number of raw dehydrated alternatives and wondered if anyone has tried these or successfully feeds these? I'm presently leaning towards Addiction Dehydrated and ZiwiPeak. I'm currently feeding Boone a rotation that includes Orijen and Wellness.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I've heard good things about the Ziwipeak. Teresa, on here, TLI, is using it right now and really likes it. She'll probably comment when she sees this. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't forget about Wysong Archetype. It's one of the top rated raw foods out there.

I think these are a great way to ease into raw. Or just to give them variety and something different that is healthy for them.

Brodysmom


----------



## •Tara• (May 29, 2009)

Brodysmom, I had never heard of Wysong Archetype, I'll be sure to take a look! Thanks!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

•Tara• said:


> Brodysmom, I had never heard of Wysong Archetype, I'll be sure to take a look! Thanks!


http://www.wysong.net/products/archetype-raw-dog-cat-food.php

They also have a learning tab that has a ton of articles on dog nutrition with interesting info.

Brodysmom


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I personally like Ziwipeak best out of these choices. It more closely mimics raw feeding IMO. There are no potatoes and other veggies in it as opposed to the others mentioned. Those things aren't going to hurt, but if you were feeding raw you wouldn't be feeding those things unless you give them as a treat. It is however expensive. For a 2.2 lb. bag it costs me $24.00. I mix that with a bit of EVO 95% canned Venison. My guys have allergies, so this seems to be the best way for us to go because the ingredients are very limited. So far they love it, and I do too. Lexie's eyes already don't water as bad, her scratching is down to 20%, and I'm quite sure it will completely disappear soon. They all seem more energetic, and they only poop once a day, and it's a very small amount. I don't mean to sound gross, but the size of the stool is even smaller. No more straining for any of them. 

Oh, and as far as the cost of it, they eat so little of it. A 2.2 lb. bag will last me a month with 4 pups. Jade is now eating it as well, just not as her sole diet. Since she is still young I feed her puppy food too with the extra carbs and fat for growth.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Teresa, it's great to hear your positive feedback on Ziwipeak. Both my dogs were doing great on raw for the first week but then Pebbles started to get dirrhea and a little bleeding (probably from straining) and she started turning away when i had raw food (not Shadow though, she LOVES her raw and is doing great on it). I've been feeding her boiled chicken etc to help get her stools back on track and she's a lot better now but i was reading up on Ziwipeak and thought maybe it is gentler on the stomach then plain raw meat but still as good for them. Since your guys have allergies and are doing great on it i may just give Pebbles a try!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

T- are you feeding the venison ziwipeak? I looked at the website and there were a lot of choices. I wonder if Brody would like it?

Brodysmom


----------



## •Tara• (May 29, 2009)

Teresa, thank you for the info! I took a "quick break" from work and picked up a sample of the Daily-Dog Cuisine Venison, I also picked up their venison treats.

Boone doesn't have any serious allergies, but he bites his paws and scratches his face after eating. He also has big stinky poos :-( And he's a picky eater! Drives me crazy when he decides he doesn't want to eat his food anymore!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

TashaZ said:


> Teresa, it's great to hear your positive feedback on Ziwipeak. Both my dogs were doing great on raw for the first week but then Pebbles started to get dirrhea and a little bleeding (probably from straining) and she started turning away when i had raw food (not Shadow though, she LOVES her raw and is doing great on it). I've been feeding her boiled chicken etc to help get her stools back on track and she's a lot better now but i was reading up on Ziwipeak and thought maybe it is gentler on the stomach then plain raw meat but still as good for them. Since your guys have allergies and are doing great on it i may just give Pebbles a try!


Oh no. I'm sorry to hear about that. We certainly don't want them to have diarrhea and rectal bleeding. That is always very scary. You can also use canned Pumpkin to firm up her stool. And plain yogurt is a Godsend at regulating their digestive system, and it works fast.

Chance has the most sensitive stomach I've ever seen, to the point that he would stand and arch his back in pain with his head laying on the ground. Talk about him being miserable, and me being miserable having to see him hurt like that. But I can honestly say that all of our problems have resolved with ZiwiPeak so far. We haven't been on it very long, but I am thinking this is definitely what we’ve been searching for. 

Give it a try, and please let me know how you like it, and how the pups do on it.



Brodysmom said:


> T- are you feeding the venison ziwipeak? I looked at the website and there were a lot of choices. I wonder if Brody would like it?
> 
> Brodysmom



Yeah, we are using the Venison. I also mix it with EVO 95% canned Venison. I actually use the "Magic Bullet" to shred the ZiwiPeak. It was taking them too long to eat it whole. It's small pieces, but jerky is tough. So they like it much better this way. I mix it all up and they go at it great. Much better than any other food I've tried. L & C are so darn picky, but they seem to love it. I can't be positive Brody would like it, but I think it's worth trying. Let me know if you get it, and how he likes it, k.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

•Tara• said:


> Teresa, thank you for the info! I took a "quick break" from work and picked up a sample of the Daily-Dog Cuisine Venison, I also picked up their venison treats.
> 
> Boone doesn't have any serious allergies, but he bites his paws and scratches his face after eating. He also has big stinky poos :-( And he's a picky eater! Drives me crazy when he decides he doesn't want to eat his food anymore!


You're very welcome! I totally understand food problems, so I enjoy being able to help if I can. We have had so many food trial and errors. It's enough to drive you mad! :lol:

Chi's are typically picky, so I'm hoping that they don't "like" this for a few months, then decide they want something else. We don't have many other options with the allergies. I believe the treats are actually the same thing as the food, it's just in smaller bags. :wink: It may be cheaper to buy it like that though? 

I wish you the best of luck, and please keep me posted on how you guys like it.  You'll notice a BIG change in his poos.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Teresa. It was very scary to see her like this. I gave her boiled chicken, a little bit of rice and some pumpkin. Everyone is saying canned pumpkin, is there a difference between this and fresh pumpkin cut up and steamed? Haven't tried the yoghurt, i thought dairy wasn't good for dogs, i'll give that a go when she's not doing too good, thanks for the tip! Poor Chance! I can't believe how sensitive these little guys are sometimes 

My order of Ziwipeak (venison) came today so i'll let you all know how i go and would love to hear how Boone goes too Tara


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

TashaZ said:


> Thanks Teresa. It was very scary to see her like this. I gave her boiled chicken, a little bit of rice and some pumpkin. Everyone is saying canned pumpkin, is there a difference between this and fresh pumpkin cut up and steamed? Haven't tried the yoghurt, i thought dairy wasn't good for dogs, i'll give that a go when she's not doing too good, thanks for the tip! Poor Chance! I can't believe how sensitive these little guys are sometimes
> 
> My order of Ziwipeak (venison) came today so i'll let you all know how i go and would love to hear how Boone goes too Tara


I can imagine you were heartbroken!  Nothing worse than seeing your baby in distress.

I would think fresh pumpkin would be even better, but I've never tried it. Yogurt is something every dog owner should keep as a staple. It is awesome at regulating their digestive system. If you start it early when you see that their poos are off, it will clear it up in no time. Cottage cheese is said to be good too, not for their digestive system, but just healthy in general, and it's dairy. They also love cheddar cheese, which is the base of many dog treats, so I guess some dairy is fine? But I don't think I would give them Milk?

Oh I agree totally! They are very sensitive! Little toots! Let me know how you guys do. I'll be anxious to hear a report.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I didn't see The Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw mentioned yet which is what I've tried before. I've tried The Honest Kitchen Force and Embark formulas and got excellent results with both formulas. If it weren't so expensive I would keep them on it or at least include it in my rotation. I was very happy with The Honest Kitchen and if I were only feeding chihuahuas then I'd be more likely to feed it more often but with a husky who eats a major hole in the wallet it's just too expensive. Good stuff though.


----------



## •Tara• (May 29, 2009)

Teresa, the treats are similar, but are missing liver, tripe, heart, kidney, and the green-lipped and blue mussel. They don't smell quite as sweet and are a bit crispier.
I also give Boone plain yogurt a few times per week and it keeps his tummy happy!  I have heard about cottage cheese, but have yet to try it.

I gave him some of the sample tonight and a one of the treats later, he loved them both! He kept rolling around on the floor and would run away when I'd try to take it from him LOL I don't know why he always likes to play with his food before he eats it? (But that's only if he likes it  ) So I know I'm safe to buy a bag, I can't wait to transition him over!

TashaZ I hope you have the same luck I have so far! 

huskyluv, I have heard of Honest Kitchen. I read that it's finely ground and I'm not sure that Boone would like that? Did you feed it on it's own or add meat to it?


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

TLI said:


> I can imagine you were heartbroken!  Nothing worse than seeing your baby in distress.
> 
> I would think fresh pumpkin would be even better, but I've never tried it. Yogurt is something every dog owner should keep as a staple. It is awesome at regulating their digestive system. If you start it early when you see that their poos are off, it will clear it up in no time. Cottage cheese is said to be good too, not for their digestive system, but just healthy in general, and it's dairy. They also love cheddar cheese, which is the base of many dog treats, so I guess some dairy is fine? But I don't think I would give them Milk?
> 
> Oh I agree totally! They are very sensitive! Little toots! Let me know how you guys do. I'll be anxious to hear a report.


Well i gave her fresh pumpkin and just steamed it in the microwave. She seemed to be a lot better today 
Cottage cheese is an interesting one, might try that too. They do get into the cheddar when daddy "accidently" drops some one ht floor  and when you guys talk about plain yoghurt, you mean greek style yoghurt? or vanilla yoghurt? 




•Tara• said:


> Teresa, the treats are similar, but are missing liver, tripe, heart, kidney, and the green-lipped and blue mussel. They don't smell quite as sweet and are a bit crispier.
> I also give Boone plain yogurt a few times per week and it keeps his tummy happy!  I have heard about cottage cheese, but have yet to try it.
> 
> I gave him some of the sample tonight and a one of the treats later, he loved them both! He kept rolling around on the floor and would run away when I'd try to take it from him LOL I don't know why he always likes to play with his food before he eats it? (But that's only if he likes it  ) So I know I'm safe to buy a bag, I can't wait to transition him over!
> ...


WOW that's such great news! he's such a little cutie so i'm glad he's happy with his food 
I'm still at work but now i can't wait to get home and see how they like it. Hope my success is as great as yours


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Success!!! Well kind of....
They loved it and ate most of it (i think i gave them too much so i'm sure they ate enough) but i think it was too dry. Do you think i can add something to it? Also how much do you feed them?

My two weigh 3kg which is about 6.6lbs and i fed them about 40g which is about 1.4oz.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

•Tara• said:


> Teresa, the treats are similar, but are missing liver, tripe, heart, kidney, and the green-lipped and blue mussel. They don't smell quite as sweet and are a bit crispier.
> I also give Boone plain yogurt a few times per week and it keeps his tummy happy!  I have heard about cottage cheese, but have yet to try it.
> 
> I gave him some of the sample tonight and a one of the treats later, he loved them both! He kept rolling around on the floor and would run away when I'd try to take it from him LOL I don't know why he always likes to play with his food before he eats it? (But that's only if he likes it  ) So I know I'm safe to buy a bag, I can't wait to transition him over!


Ah, okay. Maybe what I was looking at was different? I saw some small bags over with the treats, but when I looked at the ingredients it was the exact same thing. The lady that owns the store said they just sell it in smaller bags as treats. 

Yeah, I swear by yogurt. Great stuff for their tummies. Lexie & Gia like cottage cheese, but Chance doesn't like any dairy at all. You should give it a try.

Haha, when I first gave it to mine, they rolled on it. Then they ate it. :lol: Mine would always bat their kibble around before they ate it. Not sure what that's all about, but isn't it fun and cute to watch!?! :lol:

I think you will really like the results you get with ZiwiPeak. Don’t be surprised if he starts eating very little. He will be utilizing more from it than kibble, so they don't eat very much.

I'm so glad to hear everything went good! 



TashaZ said:


> Well i gave her fresh pumpkin and just steamed it in the microwave. She seemed to be a lot better today
> Cottage cheese is an interesting one, might try that too. They do get into the cheddar when daddy "accidentally" drops some one ht floor  and when you guys talk about plain yoghurt, you mean greek style yoghurt? or vanilla yoghurt?


I'm so glad to hear that. Healthy babies means happy Mama's. 

Most love cheddar cheese. 

I'm not sure what greek style yogurt is? 

It's the same thing as vanilla yogurt, but it's the plain flavor. I have used Vanilla though, and it works the same. If I were going to use it daily I would opt for plain though.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

TashaZ said:


> Success!!! Well kind of....
> They loved it and ate most of it (i think i gave them too much so i'm sure they ate enough) but i think it was too dry. Do you think i can add something to it? Also how much do you feed them?
> 
> My two weigh 3kg which is about 6.6lbs and i fed them about 40g which is about 1.4oz.


Don't be alarmed if they seem to eat much less than with kibble. It doesn't take much of this kind of food to fill them.  I'm so happy it worked well for you guys!

It is kinda dry, and jerky is tough. What I do is grind the ZiwiPeak and add EVO 95% canned Venison with it. I am using about half and half. The canned gives moisture, and they really like the taste. You don't have to grind it if you don't want too, but it seems easier for mine to chew that way.

The bag says 1.5 oz. for 11 lbs. So that would be 3/4 oz. daily for 5.5 lbs. So just a little more than that for 6.6 lbs. The scoop that comes with it I believe is 1.5 oz. You can reduce that by a little if you add the canned. I just kinda gauge it rather than exactly measuring.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

•Tara• said:


> huskyluv, I have heard of Honest Kitchen. I read that it's finely ground and I'm not sure that Boone would like that? Did you feed it on it's own or add meat to it?


Yes, it is very finely ground and it was my first time feeding something like this to mine but they chowed right now. It smells pretty darn good so I think that helped a ton in getting them to eat it without hesitation despite being totally different from anything they've ever had.

The Honest Kitchen comes in a variety of formulas. I've only given Force which contains chicken, and I've given Embark which contains turkey. Both Force and Embark come with meat in them so all you have to do is add water and wait 10 minutes then serve. I also have Preference which I haven't opened yet but it is the formula that you add your own meat source to. Based on my experience with The Honest Kitchen so far, I love it. If you want I can give you the email for the lady that sent me samples, she has two chihuahuas of her own and was so helpful in getting me free samples. Just PM me if you want her email to request samples.


----------



## •Tara• (May 29, 2009)

TashaZ, I'm glad to hear they liked it! 
Here is a link to ZiwiPeak's feeding guide:
http://www.ziwipeak.com/nzl/cuisinefeeding.shtml

Boone is 6lbs and I'm going to start with 1/2 a cup per day and see whether he needs a bit more or less. I also give him a tsp of plain yogurt a few times per week, he loves it. The one I buy has skim milk and bacteria cultures, no other ingredients! 

Teresa, I love watching him roll around, it's so funny! Sometimes he gives me a look that says: "What do you think you're looking at?" lol 
I can't wait to see the results!

huskyluv, I think I'm going to try the ZiwiPeak for now, but I'll definately keep that in mind. I visited the website and there is a nice selection! I'll be sure to let you know if I'm looking for a sample! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

My girls didn't like any of the honest kitchen, which I strange for Willow since she eats anything, but they love the grandma lucys chicken truth. I think I will try the ziwipeak though. Hey Teresa, have you tried any of the canned
ziwipeak?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We tried Grandma Lucy's, but mine wouldn't eat it. It looks like mashed potatoes, and has that consistency. It has a very veggie smell to it, and very little Chicken. I guess mine are just picky. :lol: I also don't like that the protein and fat is so low in it. Even lower than most kibble. 

Lori, I haven't tried the ZP canned, but only because the place where I get it doesn’t have it yet. But she can order it. However, it is right a $4 a can, and I think the EVO is just as good really. It is $2.79 a can for the Venison. Still pricey, but not as bad as 4. :lol:


----------



## •Tara• (May 29, 2009)

Teresa, I was wondering if you knew which ingredient causes the sweet smell to the food? I was also wondering if you were able to find the complete list of vitamins and minerals on the website? I found a few that they mentioned, but no complete list.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

I may try and mix it like you do Teresa and grinding it is a good idea too, i only know of one place in Sydney to get Evo but i'll have a look around. I like Evo as they sell the small cans too. As gross as it sounds, we had lovely stools here this morning HAHA! I'm suprised how quickly Ziwipeak has worked  I will be picking up some yoghurt today too.

Thanks for all your tips everyone and thanks for sharing yout thread with me Tara, glad we went through this together... kind of hehehe


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

•Tara• said:


> Teresa, I was wondering if you knew which ingredient causes the sweet smell to the food? I was also wondering if you were able to find the complete list of vitamins and minerals on the website? I found a few that they mentioned, but no complete list.


I'm going to guess the Chicory Syrup? It sounds sweet. :lol: I'm really not sure, though.

V & M that are listed:


Vitamins and Minerals

These are essential in low concentrations for proper absorption of fats and carbohydrates and for the necessary chemical reactions in your pet's body. To gain optimum nutritional value, they need to receive them in the proper amounts and ratios. Some of the key vitamins and minerals include:

Vitamin A: Sometimes known as the anti-infective vitamin,
Vitamin A has a vital role in controlling the immune function, establishing growth patterns, as well as vision and foetal development.

Vitamin D: This vitamin helps to maintain a healthy muscular system by regulating the balance of Calcium and Phosphate. It facilitates the absorption and utilisation of Calcium in the intestinal tract and without it your pet would not develop strong bones and teeth.

Vitamin E: As an antioxidant, Vitamin E prevents damage to membrane structures, defends cells from free radical/oxidative damage, controls enzymatic processes, and protects against pollutants. Vitamin E also assists in the production of red blood cells and aids in the production of energy to feed muscles in the body, especially the heart. Other vitamins and minerals present include: Vitamins B1, B2, B6 and B12 and useful minerals such as Copper, Manganese, Iron, Zinc, Chlorine, Iodine, Selenium, Sodium Tripolyphosphate, Potassium Bicarbonate and Calcium Carbonate.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

TashaZ said:


> I may try and mix it like you do Teresa and grinding it is a good idea too, i only know of one place in Sydney to get Evo but i'll have a look around. I like Evo as they sell the small cans too. As gross as it sounds, we had lovely stools here this morning HAHA! I'm suprised how quickly Ziwipeak has worked  I will be picking up some yoghurt today too.
> 
> Thanks for all your tips everyone and thanks for sharing yout thread with me Tara, glad we went through this together... kind of hehehe


They really seem to enjoy the two together. Maybe the different flavors and consistency? Not sure, but it's working. :lol: Let me know how mixing it goes for you. 

Grinding it seems to make it easier for them to chew since jerky is so tough.

I was amazed at how quick the poos changed too. It was almost instant. :lol: I didn't even slowly change mine, I just went cold turkey, and no upset tummies at all.


----------



## •Tara• (May 29, 2009)

Boone won't eat his old food when I mix the two, he just eats the ZiwiPeak and leaves the rest all over the floor  He's actually done quite well with it too, he has no problems chewing it!

I'm happy to have shared this with you TashaZ  

Thanks for the info Teresa! You've been a huge help!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

TLI said:


> We tried Grandma Lucy's, but mine wouldn't eat it. It looks like mashed potatoes, and has that consistency. It has a very veggie smell to it, and very little Chicken. I guess mine are just picky. :lol: I also don't like that the protein and fat is so low in it. Even lower than most kibble.
> 
> Lori, I haven't tried the ZP canned, but only because the place where I get it doesn’t have it yet. But she can order it. However, it is right a $4 a can, and I think the EVO is just as good really. It is $2.79 a can for the Venison. Still pricey, but not as bad as 4. :lol:


Teresa, mine won't eat the canned evo. I use to buy it, but picky ivy turned her nose up to it. The hated the dry evo. They still love the gma lucys, but I want to try something other than merricks dry. I am hoping the ziwi will be something they might like, but these dang picky eaters can drive you nuts. Fern and Willow wil eat anything, but that darn Ivy turns her nose up to hotdogs, so you can imagine the trouble I have finding something she
likes. As for the protein and fat it is actually higher than other wet fods out there, I give the girl the dry merricks for that, but I sure would like them to go for the dry ziwi.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

•Tara• said:


> Boone won't eat his old food when I mix the two, he just eats the ZiwiPeak and leaves the rest all over the floor  He's actually done quite well with it too, he has no problems chewing it!
> 
> I'm happy to have shared this with you TashaZ
> 
> Thanks for the info Teresa! You've been a huge help!


Haha, isn't that funny how they just know what's what in their food. They will pick down to even the tiniest of things. I'm so glad you all are having good results so far. 

And you're very welcome! I don't mind helping at all. 



Ivy's mom said:


> Teresa, mine won't eat the canned evo. I use to buy it, but picky ivy turned her nose up to it. The hated the dry evo. They still love the gma lucys, but I want to try something other than merricks dry. I am hoping the ziwi will be something they might like, but these dang picky eaters can drive you nuts. Fern and Willow wil eat anything, but that darn Ivy turns her nose up to hotdogs, so you can imagine the trouble I have finding something she
> likes. As for the protein and fat it is actually higher than other wet fods out there, I give the girl the dry merricks for that, but I sure would like them to go for the dry ziwi.


Mine only like the Venison 95% canned EVO. They wouldn't touch the Duck, or even Beef. So maybe you could try the Venison just to see? Maybe they won't like that one either, but worth a shot. Mine do not like the dry EVO. I have some here, and they won't touch it. But they have never really liked any kibble.

Trust me when I say that I know "picky." Some days I'm at a loss for what to get mine to eat. They all have different tastes really. But so far they are all eating the ZP fine. But like I mentioned, I do have to grind it and add canned. The ZP canned looks awesome! You can give that a try too and see if they like it. 

Yeah, as long as you are feeding something in combo with the GL's it should be okay. But I wouldn't feed it as a sole diet.  

I hope they like the ZP, let us know, k.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Argh i'm so annoyed! I know of only one place in the whole of Sydney that sells Evo and the lady in the store was being so rude to me. I could only see Evo Turkey canned on the shelf so i simply asked "excuse me but do you stock any other flavours?" and her answer was "why would you feed your dog canned food, dry food is so much better for their teeth, your poor dogs are probably so unhealthy" and when i tried to explain that i'm feeding ZP but just want to mix it with a little bit of wet food she said she'd never heard of ZP but it sounds aweful!! I couldn't believe what i was hearing, she hardly knew me for 10 seconds and she was making such horrible accusations and made me feel like a terrible chi-mumma, how rude!! anyway as i knew there was nowhere else that sold Evo i grabbed a can and left. She did however throw in a sample bag of Evo dry food so out of interest i gave the dogs a couple of pieces when i got home and they turned away HAHA.

I just had to get that off my chest.. sorry. Dinner time is in a couple of hours, i'll let you know how the Evo goes!


----------



## •Tara• (May 29, 2009)

I'm so shocked that happened to you! That woman has no right to push her opinions on anyone! Don't listen to her, you're a fantastic chi mum! If I were you I'd consider writing an email to Innova and telling them about your experience and how she tried to turn you away from their product. Perhaps they would send you some  maybe they could also tell you if there's anywhere else you could find it!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

TashaZ said:


> Argh i'm so annoyed! I know of only one place in the whole of Sydney that sells Evo and the lady in the store was being so rude to me. I could only see Evo Turkey canned on the shelf so i simply asked "excuse me but do you stock any other flavours?" and her answer was "why would you feed your dog canned food, dry food is so much better for their teeth, your poor dogs are probably so unhealthy" and when i tried to explain that i'm feeding ZP but just want to mix it with a little bit of wet food she said she'd never heard of ZP but it sounds aweful!! I couldn't believe what i was hearing, she hardly knew me for 10 seconds and she was making such horrible accusations and made me feel like a terrible chi-mumma, how rude!! anyway as i knew there was nowhere else that sold Evo i grabbed a can and left. She did however throw in a sample bag of Evo dry food so out of interest i gave the dogs a couple of pieces when i got home and they turned away HAHA.
> 
> I just had to get that off my chest.. sorry. Dinner time is in a couple of hours, i'll let you know how the Evo goes!


I would have told her to mind her own damn business. It's okay to be helpful and give constructive advice, or even give an opinion if asked, but to come out and tell you that your dogs are probably so unhealthy is down right uncalled for. Ole' bat!!!! Canned food is not bad for your dogs, so do not listen to her! When feeding a high protein diet, the more moisture you can add, the better. And the ingredients in EVO canned is awesome!!!

Mine won't eat dry EVO either. It doesn't even smell good. :lol:

Hope all went well today.  I do have to add that mine seem to only be crazy about the Venison EVO canned.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Such an interesting thread. I am ordering my Ziwipeak today!


----------



## •Tara• (May 29, 2009)

It's only been two days, but I am noticing some changes! He doesn't wake up throughout the night wanting to eat. His stools are a bit smaller, firmer and one color! 
He also wouldn't stop dominating his toy last night  LOL


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> Such an interesting thread. I am ordering my Ziwipeak today!


Please let us know how your babies like it, and how they do. 



•Tara• said:


> It's only been two days, but I am noticing some changes! He doesn't wake up throughout the night wanting to eat. His stools are a bit smaller, firmer and one color!
> He also wouldn't stop dominating his toy last night  LOL


Isn't the results quick!?! I was so excited about the immediate changes. I'm very happy to hear that you are having great success with it so far.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeh that lady was out of line but i knew that i couldn't buy Evo anywhere else. I was just shocked that she was saying these things when she's meant to try and make sales not stop them. 

Anyway we had good results on the Evo ZP mix. She ate it but kept walking away then coming back but eventually ate it all. I also tried the ZP mixed with a bit of yoghurt, now that was a HUGE hit! 

All i have to say is that i really love ZP and the results are so quick and so good, small firm stools and happy healthy pups  Thanks so much for helping us out Teresa. 
Tara i'm so glad that you and Boone are enjoying the results as much as we are 
And Pam i can't wait to hear how your boys go on it too!!


----------

